# Wong one



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Su Wong marries Lee Wong. 

The next year, the Wongs have a new baby. 

The nurse brings over a lovely, healthy, bouncy, but definitely a Caucasian, WHITE baby boy. 

'Congratulations,' says the nurse to the new parents. 'Well Mr. Wong, what will you and Mrs. Wong name the baby?' 
The puzzled father looks at his new baby boy and says, 'Well, two Wong's don't make a white, so I think we will name him... 


Are you ready for this?






Sum Ting Wong


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 4, 2009)

Groans ....... and giggles!


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Made Alex and myself laugh a lot!Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2009)

lol "rolls eyes"


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Einstein said:


> Su Wong marries Lee Wong.
> 
> The next year, the Wongs have a new baby.
> 
> ...



The old ones are the best


----------

